# ** Need Michigan Sub ** Novi - Walled Lake - West Bloomfield Area **



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a condo complex in Novi area that i need a sub for.
Please PM me on here or a leave a message with your contact info. 

Thanks


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

where at in novi?


----------

